# My next bike



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

the HOT looking TANGO!

Corsaire


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

interesting....


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

you know the design is out there, but they supposedly ride very stiff and compliant, whatever burns your wick!!


----------

